# Nibble nibble!



## Hollie85 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a 4 month old pygmy wether named Tucker He wants ito constantly nibble on fingers! Why? Sometimes it hurts!


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

It's just something they like to do  especially if he was a bottle baby. If you want him to stop just firmly push his mouth away from your hand when he does it and he will learn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep I have a year old doe that like to nibble... She is getting better, though it doesn't really bother me as she isn't bitting.. more like looking for treats LOL!


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

HaleyD said:


> If you want him to stop just firmly push his mouth away from your hand when he does it and he will learn


If it hurts just do what HaleyD said. I personally think it's a bad habit (being a horse person too). But I do let my goats nibble once in awhile, as long as it doesn't get out of control.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

One of my five month old wethers like to nibble my fingers...and when I'm not paying attention it does hurt!
I can tell when he going to start, so I just move my hands away from his face...he's beginning to get it, but still tries!


----------

